# Question about contracting models



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knew anything about finding models to sell their tees. I know of a girl who's interested in modeling for me, but I have never met her personally. She takes nice photos, but she lives across the country.

Question is, how should I go about contracting her? At this time, I can only afford to pay her in the clothing she models and exposure for her and her photographer. Any suggestions about how to NOT get screwed over sending her a bunch of stuff and never hearing fom her again? Should I write a contract? Any ideas on how?

Any help would be appreciated!

~B


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Hehe, what happened to your sister? Or perhaps you just want some variety in the models...

Some sort of a contract would be a good start. You might want to just send like 2 or 3 shirts at first and get the photos in hand before sending more to reduce your potential loss a bit. That's about the only idea for that situation I have... there was a t-shirt modeling service someone mentioned, but I'm pretty sure it cost like $20 per shirt or something (and thus more expensive than just sending the merchandise).


----------



## hungnyc.com (Jun 27, 2005)

Honestly, because of the distance I wouldn't even bother. I'm sure this model photographs well, however, that doesn't guarantee 1.) that she'll even take the pics or 2.) That if she does take the pics that they'll even come out well (might be low grade pics etc.) 

Anytime you deal with that kind of distance and you're not meeting face to face things can tend to go sour. Models truly are a dime a dozen. I know it sounds harsh but keep doing what you're doing. There are always amatuer models that are willing to model for exposure and be paid in clothes. Save the contracts for the keepers. . .

Just my opinion.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You should contact Bill at www.t-shirtmodels.com. He's a professional photographer and he's done product shots for me (he hires the models locally and handles the photoshoot).

His rates are pretty reasonable and he takes nice photos.

Another resource you could look at is www.onemodelplace.com. They have a searchable database of models that will work for either pay or trade for prints (so they can build your portfolio).

Some models will work for free to build their portfolio.

You should definitely have a simple model contract written up. Here's a nice Sample Model Release form that I've used before:
http://www.netwrite-publish.com/photography/model_release_form.htm

I've worked with people that I've never met before and only communicated with via email.

You may want to ask her her expectations for modeling (does she expect to get paid, does she just want to build her portfolio, can you do a trade somehow).

You could also just send her one shirt, see how that goes, and then if she seems trustworthy, you could send her more at a time. You may want to talk to her on the phone to get a better feel of how sketchy she is.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Thanks! I asked my sister her opinion and she had a lot of the same things to say about being careful if they'll really do it. The model is a showgirl in Reno. When I told my sister her eyes bugged out and she said 'oh yeah, she wants to get paid.'

She also gave me the onemodelplace.com link. Thanks for your help! I'll take a look at the contract writing. That will definately come in handy.

~B


----------



## bluefishtees (Aug 21, 2005)

Just get your friends to throw on some of your tshirts and take some pictures of them. Your friends are ugly? Go to the mall and tell the first hot chick you see that you'll give her a tshirt if she lets you take her picture in it. Let her know she'll be displayed on your website and she'd love to do it. Those Girls Gone Wild guys get chicks to take their clothes off by giving them tshirts...and you dont even need her to get naked.

Dont pay models...people are easy to find for free...and most websites dont even show the models face when they have people in tshirts on their site.

If you get strangers to do it, make sure they sign a form saying they consent. You can find samples online by Googling "consent to photograph forms"

Here's another hint that I probably shouldnt even tell ya...some of the pictures on my site are photoshoped images bought on istock.com. Most of them are my friends wearing my shirts, but some I just photoshoped the image on the bought photograph.


----------

